# (FOUND) Pony Stallion Brazos County



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

... Excuse is this is in a wrong place... 

This pony showed up at my place Monday morning, and no one seems to know where he came from! We have been giving owners a chance to report him missing but no one has locally. He is going to to be taken and held on a stray hold by the county today if weather cooperates. 

He appears to be well cared for and is pretty well mannered, so I'm sure someone out here is missing him.

I'm just reaching out everywhere. I know horses/ponies can "get around" when they have the opportunity. 

For pick up or further information, you can contact Brazos County Livestock/Animal Control. Brazos County, TX - Official Website


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This is right by where my parents live! I'll tell them to spread the word... He's a cutie.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Cute, but it looks like he has rainrot on his back or something, or is it just dirt or weird picture angle? At least he's got good manners! Hopefully you find his owners, and he can get back home.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wonder if someone abandoned him there thinking you would take pity and give him a good home?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you could have sent him to me.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Pony found his owner! He is safe home now, thanks.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

BTW- no rain rot, he looked well taken care of and well behaved. You could still see rasp marks on his hooves (he was filthy tho! XD) 

He did get his butt beat by my horses- traipse from a few cuts and a day of limping he faired well (tough, persistent little guy). Once I got him penned he was just as sweet as could be! Just glad he's home.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad he made it home safe :>


----------

